# is it just me or



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

are the two blades on a mower saposed to point the same way ex. up and down or does it not mader


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

????????????? Not sure exactly what you mean. Could you be a little more detailed? The airfoil portion of the blade should be up and the side that has "grass side" stamped on it goes towards that grass.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

no no l mean the what the blades point not the pich of them when they rote do shoud them rote together (ex. them one is straight up should the other one be paralle with the other or does it not matter


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

James
I think it doesn't matter how you install them, as long as they are on right side up. As far as being parallel, after a few revolutions they will land where ever they land. If one blade hits something it's position will change, It's like trying to line up the hub caps on your car.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I've always wondered that too, jbetts. :truth: 

On a three blade deck you could line them up identical, but I doubt if they would stay the same due the the various loads and slippage on each pulley. It seems it would be better to have them not aligned so each blade can counterbalance the other's rotational forces. Or something like that.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It only matters if its a timed deck like the JD Freedom deck. Other then that it doesn't matter.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Jody,

What exactly is a timed deck? I'm guessing the blades overlap each other and would hit if not installed properly?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *Jody,
> 
> What exactly is a timed deck? I'm guessing the blades overlap each other and would hit if not installed properly? *


Yes the blades cannot meet if they do they will hit. The JD Freedom deck and other mulching thats true mulching decks use a cog belt so the blades stay in the same place. You don't wont to run over anything that might make the teeth on the spindles to jump out of time because the blades will hit. Plus the belts are expensive$$$$


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The 60" Case deck is also timed. Real PITA from what I hear. Normal deck will let the blades move around. Does not matter where you set the blades, they will slip around. Just like on your car, if the belts a little lose, and you turn on the headlights, the belt squails, that it slipping on the alt pully, well under load, your deck will do the same.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

jbetts13 said:


> are the two blades on a mower saposed to point the same way ex. up and down or does it not mader


Unless it's a timed deck, the orientation of the blades to each other means nothing.


----------

